# Looking for a Great Pyrenees puppy for my farm



## michelle43

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking to purchase a Great Pyrenees puppy (male) for my farm.  I'd prefer a young 2 month old because he will have to learn to protect my free range chickens and mini horses without thinking the chickens are to eat and the horses to play too hard with.  I am looking for a pup from working parents and am interested in temperament first over color, size, etc.  If anyone knows where I can get a healthy puppy, please let me know.

thanks,
Michelle


----------



## Roll farms

You should probably put this in the "buy, sell, trade" section and include a general location...


----------



## michelle43

Thanks.  I will. I live in the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont.  Thanks again.


----------



## carolinagirl

This is one of those breeds that can be affected by many genetic problems, such as hip dysplasia.  You should not buy a puppy from a classified ad, ever (for any breed).  You should contact the Great Pyrenees Club of America and get a breeder referral.  Below is the contact information.  The breeders associated with this club are code of ethic breeders, meaning that they only offer puppies for sale that come from parents that have been tested and proven free of the diseases that commonly affect these dogs.  You will pay more for a puppy from an ethical breeder, but you will be getting a puppy that has been carefully bred for health and temperament.  I am getting an Anatolian Shepherd puppy this way later on this year.   


This is the GPCA's breeder referral info:

The GPCA keeps a list of GPCA members who are Great Pyrenees breeders.
If you are interested in locating a breeder in your area and would like to
have a list of breeders mailed to you, please send your 
COMPLETE Name, Address, City, State and Zip Code to: 

Mary McGuire 
9733 Hopewell Twp Rd 68 NW 
Somerset, OH 43783 
 740-743-2002


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

There are ethical breeders of working type GPs who may not belong to the GPCA.  I completely agree that you should search carefully for your puppy and choose a responsible and ethical breeder, but if you're looking for a working type and not show type I wouldn't stop my search there.  Your regional breed club may have some contacts, but again you're going to find a whole lot of AKC, show type breeders.  It's a GREAT place to start if you're looking for a referral, but don't limit yourself to AKC registered show lines.  Those breeders with multiple generations of working stock would have been more likely to remove unsound dogs from their breeding programs than those breeding for type or coat.


----------



## carolinagirl

What's wrong with breeding for coat, type AND working ability, along with genetic soundness?  You can have it all with these breeds.  There are MANY working LGDs that go straight from the field to the show ring after a quick bath.  Just because a breeder produces show dogs, that does not mean they don't produce working dogs too.  My anatolian pup's sire is a AKC grand champion show dog who spends most of his time in the fields with the goats.  I would limit myself to breeders who produce only AKC stock that has OFA certification on all breeding stock.  There are many non AKC registered dogs that might be great working dogs, but without OFA certification behind them, do you know how the dog's hips will hold up over time?  Not all breeders of working stock are all that ethical.  I know of a few in here locally that are after the all-mighty buck and will sell pups without giving a second thought to soundness.  At the very least, I would never consider any large breed dog without OFA certification of hips and elbows of breeding stock.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> What's wrong with breeding for coat, type AND working ability, along with genetic soundness?  You can have it all with these breeds.  There are MANY working LGDs that go straight from the field to the show ring after a quick bath.  Just because a breeder produces show dogs, that does not mean they don't produce working dogs too.  My anatolian pup's sire is a AKC grand champion show dog who spends most of his time in the fields with the goats.  I would limit myself to breeders who produce only AKC stock that has OFA certification on all breeding stock.  There are many non AKC registered dogs that might be great working dogs, but without OFA certification behind them, do you know how the dog's hips will hold up over time?  Not all breeders of working stock are all that ethical.  I know of a few in here locally that are after the all-mighty buck and will sell pups without giving a second thought to soundness.  At the very least, I would never consider any large breed dog without OFA certification of hips and elbows of breeding stock.


There aren't categories of people selling things of any sort that are ALL ethical.  Totally with you on that one.  

I don't have an issue with someone breeding for show type and working ability.  If you can find one who can balance the breed standard, working ability, and OFA certifies, great!  This is going to be a pretty contentious statement, but here it is... I work with dogs for a living and my opinion is that breed standards can sometimes be in direct opposition to the actual function of the working dog.  

I will at least issue this piece of advice... I groom dogs 5 days a week and I can tell you from personal experience that the profuse, cottony coat required for success in the show ring can lack any kind of functionality in the working dog.  Unless, that is, you'd like to spend a whole lot of time brushing, combing, stripping undercoat, etc.  Of course ANY dog is going to have to be brushed some unless you want a giant mat walking around your pasture (and skin infections beneath the mats,) but if a lower maintenance coat is what you're looking for that show quality coat is probably not going to cut it.  The difference in the time commitment between maintaining a show type coat in the field and a working type will most likely be in HOURS per year for a Great Pyrenees.

I have a GP and as a groomer the very last thing I want to do on my days off is brush my dog for 2 hours.  So when I searched to find the right dog a working type coat (along with health, temperament, etc.) is exactly what I searched for.  Would he cut it in the show ring with his functional coat?  Nah, but I can leave my grooming equipment at the clinic when I'm off for the weekend.


----------



## carolinagirl

OK....I totally do understand that.  I guess I was thinking along the lines of Anatolians, who have much different coats than GPs.  Anatolians are pretty low maintenance.  I used to have a Bouvier that I showed on occasion.  Boy was keeping her coat in show condition a TOTAL pain!! I finally gave up, clipped her short and let her enjoy life as just a family dog.  Anatolians are not that long in this country, and certainly not that old as an AKC breed.  Most of the reputable Anatolian breeders are still very conscientious about breeding true to type (which is more loosely defined than the standards for GPs) but also breeding for working ability and genetics.  Most of the good breeders require OFA done on ALL pups they sell, even those with spay/neuter contracts so they can track what their breedings are producing long term.  Those who are passionate about preserving this breed and it's origins are doing their best to make sure that this breed does not have two sets of standards....one for show and one for working.  But all the same....even working dogs need to have OFA parents.  There is nothing more heartbreaking than loving a dog for a few years, only to find out it's hips are slowing falling apart.


----------



## michelle43

Hi everyone...late getting to the post because i was trying to dig out of more than 2 feet of snow that dumped on us the last 24hrs.  Anyway, I've almost always purchased my pure breed dogs from breeders in order to make sure I don't end up with some of the health issues known to be related to the pure breeds.  

BUT....for this dog, I'm having difficulty finding a breeder that truly has working dogs.  It's very important that the instinct to work is primary in the dog i buy and so what I am now trying to do is look for breeders that come from working farms.  I know I will not have the same guarantees on the health of the animal, but working quality and temperament are paramount concerns for me.  I am definitely not getting this dog for a pet.  I already have one 'couch potato' and he's happy to own the couch to himself.

If either of you know anyone let me know.  I will contact the breed registry for breeders, but again, my experience is that they are not 100% working dogs when they also show.  I've shown my dogs in the past and there is just no way to work on their ring manners, gait, etc. and also have the dog be dedicated to his 'job'.  Maybe everyone has different opinions on this, but I would love to be proved wrong and be able to get a great working dog from a show/working dog household.  That way I can get my cake and eat it too! 

So far I've only found a 'broker' for working dogs out of Texas.  I'm not totally confident about buying a puppy from a broker because he won't have any idea of temperament, energy level etc, so I guess I'm still looking.

Thanks so much for all of your replies.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

michelle43 said:
			
		

> BUT....for this dog, I'm having difficulty finding a breeder that truly has working dogs.  It's very important that the instinct to work is primary in the dog i buy and so what I am now trying to do is look for breeders that come from working farms.  I know I will not have the same guarantees on the health of the animal, but working quality and temperament are paramount concerns for me.  I am definitely not getting this dog for a pet.  I already have one 'couch potato' and he's happy to own the couch to himself.
> 
> If either of you know anyone let me know.  I will contact the breed registry for breeders, but again, my experience is that they are not 100% working dogs when they also show.  I've shown my dogs in the past and there is just no way to work on their ring manners, gait, etc. and also have the dog be dedicated to his 'job'.  Maybe everyone has different opinions on this, but I would love to be proved wrong and be able to get a great working dog from a show/working dog household.  That way I can get my cake and eat it too!
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your replies.




However, I'd be wary of puppy brokers...

Do you now of any farms in the area that have LGDs?  You can always ask where they got them from, if they're satisfied with them, what the temperament is like, etc.  Local large animal vets may know folks who have them as well.  Best of luck!


----------



## michelle43

Nope....none of the farms in my immediate area have LGD's from what I've seen.  Everyone out my way is into hunting with Beagles.


----------



## carolinagirl

does your state have a local farm paper?  Ours does...it's put out by the department of agriculture and it's loaded with classified ads for all sorts of farm stuff, including LGDs.  whatever you do, don't get a pup from a broker.  If you do, it is probably a puppy mill puppy.  There are also breed rescues you might try calling.  you will get an older dog, one that is ready to work now, although it may take some training.  

Just so you know.....a dog CAN be a show dog and a working dog too.  My pup's sire is a grand champion with many wins under his belt and is also an accomplished LGD.  Most of the responsible Anatolian breeders make sure their dog work as well as show.  I guess it's not the same with GPs though since they have been registered in this country for many many years.  Anatolians are still fairly new here.


----------



## michelle43

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> does your state have a local farm paper?  Ours does...it's put out by the department of agriculture and it's loaded with classified ads for all sorts of farm stuff, including LGDs.  whatever you do, don't get a pup from a broker.  If you do, it is probably a puppy mill puppy.  There are also breed rescues you might try calling.  you will get an older dog, one that is ready to work now, although it may take some training.
> 
> Just so you know.....a dog CAN be a show dog and a working dog too.  My pup's sire is a grand champion with many wins under his belt and is also an accomplished LGD.  Most of the responsible Anatolian breeders make sure their dog work as well as show.  I guess it's not the same with GPs though since they have been registered in this country for many many years.  Anatolians are still fairly new here.


Thanks....we have a local paper "Green Mountain Trading Post" that I look in, but so far I haven't seen anything.  I agree about not buying from brokers; it's very risky and puppy mills are most likely where they get the dogs.  Thanks again for all the advice.  I'm going to take my time and try to find the perfect dog or as close to perfect as I can find.  Since he will be guarding chickens though, I think it needs to be a young pup that can learn to protect and not eat the chickens.  

By the way, what type of temperament do Anatolians have?


----------



## carolinagirl

Anatolians are similar in temperament to GPs.  They may be a bit more reserved with strangers, but not to the point of aggressiveness.  They are a very old breed that has not been bred commercially in this country that long, as compared to GPs.  And they have only been an AKC breed since 1996 so breeding for show only has not been a problem with them yet.  They are very healthy, having a low incidence of hip displaysia.  And one really great thing about them is puppy mills are not breeding them yet so they have not been screwed up.  One of the biggest reasons I chose an Anatolian is the coat....or lack of coat.  The breed standard says their coat must be between 1" and 4" long with an undercoat.  The shorter coat is important for me since I live in south Carolina.  They can handle the cold just fine, but they can also handle the heat.


----------



## carolinagirl

Here's a really good link to learn more about Anatolins and the code of ethic breeders

http://www.angelfire.com/oz/asdca/home.html

And here's a great link about LGDs in general, with lots of health and training articles

http://www.lgd.org/library.htm


----------



## Roll farms

Our 1st Pyr, while a wonderful dog....was a MESS as a working dog.  His coat could not be tamed / combed / brushed / dealt with as a herd guardian.  







Even our vet recommended shaving him yearly....which we hated doing, and believe me, between chores, we DID work on his coat.  It was just so thick there was no keeping it from matting.






(Funny looking shaved, aren't they?)

His grandpa and grandma were show pyrs.

Our 2nd pyr has a long working dog pedigree, and blows her coat like a good girl.






We bred her to a registered Anatolian and kept a pup so that we could have a shorter-haired LGD.

This is Gus, her son.






The sire we sold to a sheep farmer in TN b/c he was wayyy too aggressive to strangers.  We have a lot of visitors here and he scared kids.  At his new home he's 'alone' w/ his flock most of the time.  They're very happy w/ him.


----------



## michelle43

Wow.....thanks for all the info!  I'm so glad I posted here.  I will definitely look into Anatolian's. They sound great too.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Yup, like Roll said those working pyrs are going to blow coat twice a year without matting horribly.


----------

